# Arcadia Eco-Aqua LED 30w Or TMC 400mini



## nayr88 (13 Jan 2013)

Hello guys

Considering a new light for my 30l fluval shrimp tank. The options are either this or a TMC mini 400.

I know the TMC tiles are way more popular but the Arcadia is well priced. And the only LED unit (to date) that TGM recommend.

So thought please people


----------



## Ady34 (13 Jan 2013)

Boy o boy, the Arcadias are ugly! That's it discarded for me....plus that horrible mounting bracket too!


----------



## nayr88 (13 Jan 2013)

See I think there both fairly ugly.

I think either way I would modify the light to it into some kind of hood that I could hang, like a make shift ADA solar looking item with the LED unit inside.

For now the ease of the Arcadia is selling it. I wonder if you can use them at a certain % like the TMC ?


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> See I think there both fairly ugly.
> 
> I think either way I would modify the light to it into some kind of hood that I could hang, like a make shift ADA solar looking item with the LED unit inside.
> 
> For now the ease of the Arcadia is selling it. I wonder if you can use them at a certain % like the TMC ?


If ur talking about the Arcadia 18w my nate has had to swap his because it got so hot he was loosing nearly just over an inch every week! He wasn't very comfortable with that I don't think.. He changes it for a 25cm UP tank scape light. Not as bright but very very stylish   just a thought if price is an issue like my Mate  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bogwood (14 Jan 2013)

I was asking myself the same question a few weeks  ago when the temperature was rising in my CRS tank.
And i was dying to give a LED a try.
In the end i opted for the TMC mini 400. (5year warranty comes in handy too)
Temp back to 22, and the plants continue to grow.
Not over excited with the mounting bracket, but i enjoy playing with various options.


----------



## nayr88 (14 Jan 2013)

bogwood said:


> I was asking myself the same question a few weeks  ago when the temperature was rising in my CRS tank.
> And i was dying to give a LED a try.
> In the end i opted for the TMC mini 400. (5year warranty comes in handy too)
> Temp back to 22, and the plants continue to grow.
> Not over excited with the mounting bracket, but i enjoy playing with various options.



Hello mate hope your well 

Cheers for that input, I do like the sounds of the warranty haha. Heat is a big deal aswell. As with my rock solid water leaving bags of scum behind I on the glass as it evaporates 

What size tank are you using? Plants ect ?


----------



## bogwood (14 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> Hello mate hope your well
> 
> Cheers for that input, I do like the sounds of the warranty haha. Heat is a big deal aswell. As with my rock solid water leaving bags of scum behind I on the glass as it evaporates
> 
> What size tank are you using? Plants ect ?


 Hi.
A name from the past, glad your still going strong.
Ive been concentrating on my reef tank, but the call of shrimps and planted tanks too strong to resist.

At the moment just got 3 tanks. 30/40/60 ltr.
Tried the light on all 3. Seems best on the 60ltr, so thats were its staying.
Pretty well all the mosses, few stems.
Still got all my CO2 gear etc, but sticking low tech, and shrimp friendly.

cheers


----------

